# Halloween Holster



## lilrays (Jul 18, 2008)

I had some time on my hands so I made a holster to celebrate October 31st. Click the photo to see in a larger size. Hope you enjoy the pic.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice work! Not too many places one could wear it, but it certainly does look professional.


----------

